# 1946/47 Schwinn/BF Goodrich



## halfatruck (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got a (very rusty) Schwinn made for BF Goodrich I been told is probably a 1946-47. the bike is a skip-tooth with 'Challanger' on the tank, serial number B58071 (located below the crank). I believe one or both of the wheels are incorrect but my question is on the front. The hub appears to be a S2 (possibly) but has a very large Bendix hub (Model K, dated 1936) with very large (heavy) spokes. Is this a standard hub for Schwinn and if so what should the rear have been?
Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 29, 2009)

get a close up of the hub and we'lll give you a little more info


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 29, 2009)

I've attached pictures of the hub, wheel, and serial nuber.
Thanks


----------



## woodly (Jun 29, 2009)

That would be a hub for a heavy duty / paper boy special. For carrying a heavy load up front. hope this helps.


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 29, 2009)

Would this type of wheel be used with a rear wheel with normal sized spokes? I have heard of heavy duty bikes and didn't know if both wheels would have been set up that way, or (if like the one I have) have two different types of wheels.
Thanks:o


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2009)

Typically a heavy duty bike will have matched rims/spokes. Even the Cycle Trucks have an hd 20" wheel on the front. If I remember right, Schwinn began using S2 rims in 48, so your bike would likely have had typicall drop center rims. Cool that it still has the tank!


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 30, 2009)

*'46 dx98e*

howdy,correct schwinn type on your bike. serial # places it at mid-late'46. front rim came off something else.99 percent of the pre '51 dx's came w/painted drop centers,your front rim is a flat lobdell,w/120 guage spokes,not a s-2. schwinn did use flat lobdell's,but on their b-model/deluxe bikes,late '40-early '48. hope this helps,kk:eek:


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, if I want to restore, or refurbish this bike for riding purposes is there a range of years that Schwinn would have used the same rear fender. The rear fender is pretty far gone the front is in relatively good condition. The wheels will need replacement, would these be any 'drop center' wheels from that era or what would be the criteria that I would look for. You refered to 98e is this a model or?..

Thanks Again


----------



## halfatruck (May 7, 2010)

*1946 Schwinn / BF Goodrich update*

Well this is how the Schwinn turned out (to this point)....the rack and light will be replaced when I find the correct type, and add decals to the chaingaurd and seat post. The hub has been updated to a 3-speed (easier to ride) this was a refurbish not a restore - but I will say there were a lot of holes and rust pits to fill every where (including the frame/tank/fenders, and chaingaurd).  I took some liberties (not a complete restoration) - the bike rides terrific, and that's what I wanted it for.....


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2010)

Wow!
It's a miracle! 
Nice job on fixing up your old bike. I bet your hooked now, and you can't wait to find another lost soul to save.
 That is how we all ended up with a garage stuffed full of old bikes. You always hear about the old Cat ladies. Well, pretty soon you will start hearing about the old Bike men.
It's gettin kinda crazy around here!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 8, 2010)

That came out sweeeet! I just saw the correct BFG 'bullseye' round decal on ebay last night, I didn't know anyone had repopped them.


----------

